# Bei PSP



## siRo (18. Juli 2002)

...einen Link in einen Bild einbauen, wie geht das? Also das ich ein bild habe und da baue ich einen Link ein??

Thx im vorraus

siRo


----------



## smd (18. Juli 2002)

Versuchs mal indem du in den Objekteigenschaften nachguckst da ist meistens ne Einstellung für sowas. Außerdem musst du glaub ich auch auf den Dateitypen aufpassen ich weis aber nich genau bei welche Dateitypen es funktioniert und bei welchen nicht.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## siRo (19. Juli 2002)

*Thx, aber...*

...wo finde ich Objekteigenschaften??
Und was ist ein Hotspot??
Also ich habe im Hilfeindex nachgeguckt und da stand das mit den Objekteigenschaften, aber wo ist der Menüpunkt??


----------



## siRo (19. Juli 2002)

*Habs scho*

Ich habs gefunden. Thx für deine hilfe!!

Jetzt habe ich noch einfrage... beispiel: http://217.81.98.4/ghostdog oben der banner, wenn ich das so machen will, also erstmal das bild dahinter etwas durchsichtig machen, und dann solche kästchen, wie geht das?


----------



## smd (19. Juli 2002)

*URL nicht online*

Hy,

ich würd dir ja gern bei dem Logo helfen aber der Link is ne Leiche. Du könntest mir das Bild ja mal schicken oder es hier als Anlage anfügen egal dann helf ich dir auf jeden Döner.

Greetz

[sAkmYdiK]


P.S.: Schau dir mal meine Beiträge an ob du mir irgentwo helfen 
      kannst.

P.S.2.: Hast du ICQ ? Wenn ja dann gib mal deine Nummer das ist
        besser als immer übers Forum zu arbeiten.


----------

